# MONSTER Blue



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, can't even imagine catching one this size....need a bigger boat....lol










It was caught from the Mississippi and bottomed out a 100 pound scale.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow!!


TClark said:


> WOW, can't even imagine catching one this size....need a bigger boat....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

That pic has been circling the web for years and is notoriously phony.


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't know about it being phony. The guy decides to let the fish go because he had no way to weigh the thing without removing it from the water and everyone cries fake. Had he taken it and got it weighed and the fish died everyone would be complaining about that too. Unless you have a weigh slip from a certified scale is does you know good to take a pic and brag about your catch.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

The guys name is Radish. He's from Missouri I think. Ive talked to him a couple times on some different forums. He's pretty legit


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so lets say it is real. How in the heck did he pull the fish's head above water and not disturb the surface? Look at the whole outline of the fish, not a single ripple or anything. Even a drop of water falling off the fish/rope/his hand would of surely disturbed the water. 

Also pulling a blue cat above water that had been tied to a rope (apparently) You really think it would be that calm? Every one I've caught wants to roll and thrash around when pulled from/placed in the water. (granted they sure weren't no 100+lber) 

Then the head of the fish itself just looks weird, like someone used a smudge tool on it, especially around the mouth and whiskers. Also look at the side fin below the gill (assuming that is whats seen just under the surface of the water) it looks to small for the fish and misplaced. 


If this fish was legit then that is just one really strange photo. I can totally understand not wanting to potentially harm a trophy like that, but surely getting at least a good picture for your efforts wouldn't have hurt it. I mean obviously he had it boated at one point in order to know it bottomed out a 100lb scale... Seems like a better scenario for pics than a boatside headshot.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

This has to be fake, because if it bottom a 100 lb scale I believe they would have took a better picture. Also where was the guy at taking the picture in the water.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

The dude is like 70 yrs old. He towed the fish to the bank where he had his wife drive down to take pics from the bank. He was by himself and he never actually boated the fish. What's so wierd about a mississippi blue burying a 100 lb scale?


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> What's so wierd about a mississippi blue burying a 100 lb scale?


These guys didn't catch it so there is no way it could be real.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah his name is Radish he's on other forums. the picture is real, he does actually have one pic of lifting it slightly out of the water, the first looks a little smaller in that picture I think. He caught a bunch of flack from guys because in the picture where he's lifting it, the rope is through his gills straining them pretty bad. still a brute either way.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

heres another pic


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup...............


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

heres the pic that monsterKAT11 is talkin about


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

can't hate too much though, he's still getting out and haulin em in for being an old timer! man i take back my earlier comment too, that was a hog all around, i still think that that could have been a potential world record fish. i'm pretty sure he let it go, i gotta give it to him on that.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> can't hate too much though, he's still getting out and haulin em in for being an old timer! man i take back my earlier comment too, that was a hog all around, i still think that that could have been a potential world record fish. i'm pretty sure he let it go, i gotta give it to him on that.


Yea that fish is a freak of nature! I hope when Im 70 Im out on the river tying up 150 lb blues by the gills with an anchor rope


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

JimmyMac said:


> That pic has been circling the web for years and is notoriously phony.


Where did you here that it was phony? I remember when he caught it and he posted the pics on the BOC like 4 years ago. Some computer geeker took the pics and scanned them and there was no evidence of tampering or altering/manipulation


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think its funny that when ever there is a post about catching a good size fish everyone says without pics its useless then when pics are posted they say that its fake LOL. Dude cant win.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Joey209 said:


> Where did you here that it was phony? I remember when he caught it and he posted the pics on the BOC like 4 years ago. Some computer geeker took the pics and scanned them and there was no evidence of tampering or altering/manipulation


Katmasters.com there was a bunch of dudes saying it was fake. 


Though We didn't have additional pictures of it... After seeing those I'm convinced its real. I like how 3-4 people want to jump in the thread and comment on how some thought it was fake... I'm sorry but that first picture looks weird as hell, not sure how you wouldn't second guess it. Every other picture Joey posted looks legit for sure though, if TS had included those pics in the first post no questions would of been asked, lol.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

jason454ci said:


> These guys didn't catch it so there is no way it could be real.


Yeah that is exactly why... 


Or maybe some people just like to question things? This is obviously a fishing forum, someone posts a strange looking giant catfish picture and we should all just leave comments like OMG, WOW, WOAH! right? Lets not start a conversation or anything, nope You don't do that on forums.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

JimmyMac said:


> Katmasters.com there was a bunch of dudes saying it was fake.
> 
> 
> Though We didn't have additional pictures of it... After seeing those I'm convinced its real. I like how 3-4 people want to jump in the thread and comment on how some thought it was fake... I'm sorry but that first picture looks weird as hell, not sure how you wouldn't second guess it. Every other picture Joey posted looks legit for sure though, if TS had included those pics in the first post no questions would of been asked, lol.


Kinda odd he posted the pic in the first place. Radish caught this fish in 2007. Its kinda old news


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't even remember where I saw this, but thought ya-all might be WOW'd like I was.
Sorry to have posted it.


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

JimmyMac said:


> Yeah that is exactly why...
> 
> 
> Or maybe some people just like to question things? This is obviously a fishing forum, someone posts a strange looking giant catfish picture and we should all just leave comments like OMG, WOW, WOAH! right? Lets not start a conversation or anything, nope You don't do that on forums.


To question it would be one thing but to make a statement that it is "notoriously phony" is another. Just because some people on another forum said it was fake doesn't make it the truth. I'm sure all those photoshop professionals did absolutely no research into where the original post came from. If they had they would have had the other photos to go along with it. Yes there is plenty of reason to doubt alot of pics that get posted on forum boards. We have all seen the pics of fish that supposedly weigh twice as much as they originally did. That kinds of ruins it for the honest folks out there.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

jason454ci said:


> To question it would be one thing but to make a statement that it is "notoriously phony" is another. Just because some people on another forum said it was fake doesn't make it the truth. I'm sure all those photoshop professionals did absolutely no research into where the original post came from. If they had they would have had the other photos to go along with it. Yes there is plenty of reason to doubt alot of pics that get posted on forum boards. We have all seen the pics of fish that supposedly weigh twice as much as they originally did. That kinds of ruins it for the honest folks out there.


Well I had seen the picture before, when I did it was considered phony by a number of people. I just assumed most cat guys had already seen it and labeled it phony. Little did I know the guy was a member of another site and there were multiple better photos of it, guess its not always safe to assume things.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

TClark said:


> Can't even remember where I saw this, but thought ya-all might be WOW'd like I was.
> Sorry to have posted it.


It comes up in google images when searching "record blue cat". That is most likely where most people have seen it. 

No reason to be sorry, especially with the additional pictures posted by Joey. I'm glad this thread was started as I found an old pic I thought was fake, to actually be legit, lol.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank for the more picture I believe it real now you can see the wave that the fish makes. I never had a fish that was completely still like the first pictures.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

TClark said:


> Can't even remember where I saw this, but thought ya-all might be WOW'd like I was.
> Sorry to have posted it.


No need to apologize, every time someone reposts, someone new gets to see it!


----------

